# Combozo.com Offer 8GB RAM - 1Gbit/S - Phoenix AZ starting @ $28/Year



## X3host (Aug 3, 2015)

CoMBoZo is Pleased to offer special deals on:


VPS Hosting
Dedicated Hosting
Reseller Hosting
Master Reseller Hosting

Combozo was formed in November 2013 as plu9.com company then moved to " Combozo.com " and we are still in business since we started in 2013, if you are looking for quality services then combozo delivers, our servers in *Phoenix, AZ* ( united states ) on 1gbps network and high server specs, We are always looking to improve our services, We offer cheap, fast and reliable hosting for our clients.

*All packages Come with:*
Instant Setup
SoluvVM Control Panel
Ability to manage Vps's through client area
HDD Storage
Install Centos, Debian, Ubuntu, etc ..
Purchase IP's (Available on request)
Gigabit ports
*8GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


300 GB HDD Space
3 TB Gigabit Bandwidth
8GB Guaranteed RAM
2 IPV4 Addresses
Lifetime Promo code: GDW2O5VN1O
$48 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*6GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


250 GB HDD Space
2.5 TB Gigabit Bandwidth
6GB Guaranteed RAM
2 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: GU7MUC0X1K
$38 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

*4GB RAM:* The Best Deal Ever.


200 GB HDD Space
2TB Gigabit Bandwidth
4GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses
Promo code: LZ1JYN8RU8
$28 /yr->> Click here to Order Now

We accept payments through credit cards through paypal, Paypal balance, Bitcoin ...

Thank you


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello! 

Which datacenter are you in?  This information would be preferred for future posts


----------



## vampireJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Not only 8gb ram- but 8gb guaranteed ram!

Looks too good to be true.

Any reviews about them?


----------



## libro22 (Aug 3, 2015)

The $1/m solusvm addon seems odd, does it mean i can't reboot my vps at will?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 4, 2015)

vampireJ said:


> Not only 8gb ram- but 8gb guaranteed ram!
> 
> Looks too good to be true.
> 
> Any reviews about them?



There sure are!

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1466012

I can't decide between the _Kitten_ plan or the _Gerbil_...

WTF are these plan names?


----------



## drmike (Aug 4, 2015)

GVH is that you?


----------



## X3host (Aug 4, 2015)

> Hello!
> 
> Which datacenter are you in?  This information would be preferred for future posts



IOflood DC, Phoenix. AZ



> Not only 8gb ram- but 8gb guaranteed ram!
> 
> Looks too good to be true.
> 
> Any reviews about them?



Yup you can try yourself we can give you a trial to test everything and we have also a moneyback guarantee



> vampireJ said:
> 
> 
> > Not only 8gb ram- but 8gb guaranteed ram!
> ...


This review is for a refund and this man gets what he wanted but you know anyone now will make a review about ANYTHING IF HE CAN'T GET A REPLY IN JUST 5 SECONDS

About plan names, No comment !



> GVH is that you?



I don't know them, but we are in business since 2years of offering services

You can try the services if you want


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2015)

CoMBoZo said:


> > Hello!
> >
> > Which datacenter are you in?  This information would be preferred for future posts
> 
> ...


Please put this in all future posts.  Thank you!


----------



## X3host (Aug 5, 2015)

> CoMBoZo said:
> 
> 
> > > Hello!
> ...


Ok I will

Thank you


----------



## Tyler (Aug 5, 2015)

CoMBoZo said:


> > This review is for a refund and this man gets what he wanted but you know anyone now will make a review about ANYTHING IF HE CAN'T GET A REPLY IN JUST 5 SECONDS


Well, in my experience, the vast majority of reviews are merited. Furthermore, there was the original bad review, *then two more different people decided to add their negative thoughts about your company to the thread.*


----------



## X3host (Aug 6, 2015)

> CoMBoZo said:
> 
> 
> > > This review is for a refund and this man gets what he wanted but you know anyone now will make a review about ANYTHING IF HE CAN'T GET A REPLY IN JUST 5 SECONDS
> ...


That's so funny, so you read the reviews or you just to be the hero of this drama movie?

I have thousands of clients on my hosting, and the two reviews that you read them about the refund that they get already, unfortunately some people don't have the honor to post that we resolved their problems of the refund, I have refunded him after 30 day of the services !

As per tos i can't refund clients after 7days of the services.

But he doesn't have a problems with the services just he want a refund, do you want a refund ?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2015)

CoMBoZo said:


> That's so funny, so you read the reviews or you just to be the hero of this drama movie?


I try to follow up on companies, and I keep mental notes. I am no hero, but I do appreciate the insinuation. The real heroes would be the likes of drmike and domainbop.



CoMBoZo said:


> I have thousands of clients on my hosting, and the two reviews that you read them about the refund that they get already, unfortunately some people don't have the honor to post that we resolved their problems of the refund, I have refunded him after 30 day of the services !


Thank you for the update. That was not made clear by the customer.



CoMBoZo said:


> As per tos i can't refund clients after 7days of the services.
> 
> But he doesn't have a problems with the services just he want a refund, do you want a refund ?


Are you offering me a refund? I'm not a customer, but you can send me money.


----------



## X3host (Aug 6, 2015)

> CoMBoZo said:
> 
> 
> > That's so funny, so you read the reviews or you just to be the hero of this drama movie?
> ...


Yup,

And if you want me press a like to you that's Not a problem,

You are collecting likes on the posts that's good you will win a prize

I suggest a " pencil " 

As i said, i don't have a problem to say what you want about my company but be " Fair "


----------

